# Turtle tanks!



## shane14 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey all!

I'm looking at getting a turtle. An oblong turtle.

I was wondering what would be a good indoors enclosure size? I'm mainly talking about aquarium, I found one for sale which is about 9ft long by 3ft wide. Would this do for a single oblong turtle?

Cheers Shane


----------



## shane14 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll vote other just to make the pole easier to read


----------



## cris (Nov 15, 2008)

I think a 9x3' tank would be great, should be plenty of space for a pair and some fish. An outdoor setup would also be good. Even a 7x3' tank should be fine, I would go for the bigger one if you can though.


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 15, 2008)

What are they made out of? I'd be surprised if you could lift a 9 by 3 made from glass.


----------



## shane14 (Nov 15, 2008)

It's made of glass, I found it for sale at a pet shop in town for $850


----------



## Hooglabah (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah a 9x3 would be heaps cool you could even keep freshwater crocs pretty happily for a good 2 years in that

but as tsubakai said youd need at least three people to move it when its totally empy so you will definantly have to get your floors checked to make sure they can take that kinda weight, a standard 900 x 450 x 600 mm fishtank (3 ft) will weigh just under 200 kg when full of water not inculding gravel rocks equpiment stand ect so a 9 x 3 could easily weigh up to a tone so yeah be careful.


----------



## Hooglabah (Nov 15, 2008)

work out the volume of it before buying. 

1 liters = 1 kilo (just incase you didnt know but im sure you do) so a 9x3 assumeing a 900l x 600h x 450w holds 120 liters of water (mine does anyway) you could safely assume that a 9ft long aquarium with the same hight and width as that would hold 3x as much water 360 but then you have to double the width so its fairly sae to assume 740 liters then the weight of the glass another 75 - 100 kilo then 50kilos of gravel and or rocks and then so your looking at 890kils at a very rough and probably wrong geuss.


----------



## shane14 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yer well, the tank comes with this big steel frame on the bottom.

I would have a freshy if WA allowed them LOL


----------



## Aslan (Nov 15, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> youd need at least three people to move it when its totally empy so you will definantly have to get your floors checked to make sure they can take that kinda weight


 
...AT LEAST! I am a big bloke and myself and two mates were about pushed to our limit with a 5x2x2 with 12MM glass...

I would say you would be more likely looking at a minimum of 5 people, probably safer with six or so. Let alone trying to get it into a house/room and then having to move it around for any other reasons. 

...and you would definately need to check the flooring etc as that is a massive amount of weight...

A tank that size is not very practical - I would suggest an outdoor setup...


----------



## Hooglabah (Nov 15, 2008)

awww man unlucky you liveing in wa the wildlife laws are so lame there.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey shane, I have an 8x3x3 glass aquarium with pine stand and hood...I advertised it not long ago in the paper for $500ono...Not a single call, LoL... I didnt really wanna sell it anyway, but I was trying to get more money to buy some new herps...lol I always thought of either turtles or using it for accies...

Anyway, where are you getting your turtles from and how much?

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

If you're getting a hatchling, you don't need something that huge to start with. Probably a two or three foot tank would be fine to start off with.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 15, 2008)

Reptilian said:


> Hey shane, I have an 8x3x3 glass aquarium with pine stand and hood...I advertised it not long ago in the paper for $500ono...Not a single call, LoL... I didnt really wanna sell it anyway, but I was trying to get more money to buy some new herps...lol I always thought of either turtles or using it for accies...
> 
> Anyway, where are you getting your turtles from and how much?
> 
> ...


 
oh and i forgot to say, it took five of us to move it...LoL


----------



## shane14 (Nov 15, 2008)

Reptilian said:


> Hey shane, I have an 8x3x3 glass aquarium with pine stand and hood...I advertised it not long ago in the paper for $500ono...Not a single call, LoL... I didnt really wanna sell it anyway, but I was trying to get more money to buy some new herps...lol I always thought of either turtles or using it for accies...
> 
> Anyway, where are you getting your turtles from and how much?
> 
> ...



Im not really sure if i am getting them since im still waiting till i have more money LOL


----------



## shane14 (Nov 15, 2008)

Also i forgot to say that, It will probably only be filled in 1/3 of water as i want to have "land"


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2008)

You're probably better of filling it to the top, to give the turt more swimming space. if you want 'Land' you could do an above tank basking spot, like I've done. Easy and cheap to make, but gives my turt way more space to swim. the sides come off easy (2 sides lift off) and two sides drop down on hinges to make cleaning and access easy. 

In regard to tank size; bigger is always better, turts obviously love to swim. You'd probably be better off with a outdoor enclosure. When I can I'll be making a outdoor setup for my boy, using a large stocktank and building a kind of "cage" using steel bars and fine mesh to enclose the top of it to stop predators etc and potential thieves. You'd then eliminate the need to buy UVB bulbs every 6months. 

Have posted pics of my setup before, but theres two pics at the bottom of this thread
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-other-reptiles/new-turtle-tank-93684


----------



## shane14 (Nov 15, 2008)

Good set up xshadowx but im not sure that would be the set up for n oblong seeing as they are normally found on land, I've found heaps down by my swamp so i think they would prefer more land


----------



## cris (Nov 15, 2008)

shane13 said:


> Good set up xshadowx but im not sure that would be the set up for n oblong seeing as they are normally found on land, I've found heaps down by my swamp so i think they would prefer more land



I dont really know too much about Oblong's but im fairly sure they would spend most time in the water and only travel over land to a find a new home. As far as i know the only land they need is a basking spot and somewhere to lay eggs if you are breeding them.


----------



## shane14 (Nov 16, 2008)

BUMPIES anybody else?


----------



## Kitah (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure (but not certain) that the Aussie freshwater turtles pretty much stay in the water except when laying eggs and moving from one waterplace to another. Also, are you sure an Oblong would be the best? supposedly they're very timid/shy.. I've got a kreffts boy thats full of personality and swims over to you, rests on your hand etc. Never tried to bite at all.. murrays seem to have the same type of personality as well.

Just my 2c  all the best, good to see your doing your research before making the commitment


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 16, 2008)

Most of the oblongs Ive seen are alright (not too timid), but also, we can only keep Oblongs on Cat 3, or Flat shelled on Cat 4, in WA, so it depends what Cat shane has...But very limited on turtles over here...


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 16, 2008)

Ive wanted a turtle for a while, but figured I would save and buy the (IMO) nicer looking Flat shell at $600 ea... LoL


----------



## shane14 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Turtles*

Well im not sure what specie of turtle i want but im not sure about flat-shells. I love the big heads of oblongs when their young and their crazy behaviour. But i wish the only grew to about 20cm not 40cm LOL


----------

